# BJJ Street Fight Compilation



## TMA17 (Aug 9, 2018)

BJJ STREET FIGHT COMPILATION!!! Viking Choke, Russian Triangle, Failed Guard (Gracie Breakdown)


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 9, 2018)

question, why did you copy the time to there? 

And two what is special about this video? 

And three, it would be nice if they had a empty mat or didnt add people into the background as its mildly distracting.


----------

